# *** FSI Big Turbo Kits @ CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Kit Features:

- Precision or Garrett Turbocharger
- CTS 2.0T T3 Turbo Manifold
- 3" Stainless Steel downpipe
- Thermal heat wrap
- CTS turbo inlet pipe kit with integrated MAF sensor bung
- CTS Re-usable high flow air filter kit
- Precision 39mm external wastegate
- Stainless steel braided oil feed line kit with all associated fittings
- Stainless steel braided oil drain line kit with all associated fittings
- Stainless Steel charge piping to connect to your intercooler system
- OEM style heat jacketing
- Diverter valve adapter kit
- Coolant line blockoff/relocation kit (turbo dependant)
- Coolant line and associated fittings
- Gaskets, nuts, studs, clamps, bracketry


*Click to order the CTS TURBO MK5 2.0 FSI TURBO KIT*




















Here are a few pictures of the kit being installed courtesy of Sorensen Performance (www.sorensen-performance.com) in Denmark:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

i want a turbo kit from you guys custom to my taste in the sense without touching the OEM internals and have John (Conglemarte) Tune in it NY.. PM and tell me what you have in store for me so I can put some funds together and make this happen...


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

A3Performance said:


> i want a turbo kit from you guys custom to my taste in the sense without touching the OEM internals and have John (Conglemarte) Tune in it NY.. PM and tell me what you have in store for me so I can put some funds together and make this happen...


shoot [email protected] an email and he will set you up! He has been very helpful with anything ive needed. Clutch, IC, and Big turbo kit.


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you guys do a turbo kit without the downpipe and intake?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Domokun said:


> Do you guys do a turbo kit without the downpipe and intake?


Unfortunately not, you generally need a downpipe with your turbokit otherwise your car will burn. 

We only sell kits complete :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We have some shiny new CTS MK6 2.0 TSI (Borg Warner) Turbo Upgrade kits in stock & ready to ship.










Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

CTS Turbo said:


>


Where can I get one of those* downpipes* Clay?
Can you FAB me one pretty please?
EMAIL ME A QUOTE
Terry Frauzel


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

TCFGLI08 said:


> Where can I get one of those* downpipes* Clay?
> Can you FAB me one pretty please?
> EMAIL ME A QUOTE
> Terry Frauzel


If you need a downpipe feel free to email us Terry: [email protected] :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Last week we received a cherry MK5 R32 from a customer of ours that was keen for some CTS Turbo power upgrades. We’ve got a few things planned for this beast, firstly we will be developing a new Stainless Steel 3″ cat back exhaust system, and secondly a new cold air intake kit to help the NA R32 breath… Keep your eyes peeled here for photos and updates… and maybe if you’re lucky some sound clips…


----------



## integragsr423 (Sep 12, 2008)

Im back put me on the list im selling my 07 zx6r for one of these kits:beer::beer:


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

What tune was the Denmark car running and which turbo? What's the recommended or most popular tune people go with?

How is the Golf R manifold any different from the Mk5 FSI manifold?

BTW, all your welds are gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

vwisthebest said:


> What tune was the Denmark car running and which turbo? What's the recommended or most popular tune people go with?
> 
> How is the Golf R manifold any different from the Mk5 FSI manifold?
> 
> BTW, all your welds are gorgeous!:thumbup:


The Golf R manifold is not machined the same as the FSI manifold. I believe the DK car had a GTX3071R. A number of people are using Unitronic, Eurodyne or REVO with these kits. I believe the DK car pictured is using REVO, but I don't know off the top of my head.

Thanks for the kind words about the fabrication :beer:


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

don't forget about .dotuning!


----------



## Candy Coated (Aug 19, 2011)

CTS Turbo said:


> Today we took delivery of a customers 2012 Golf R. Right now we have an upgrade list longer than Ron Jeremy… CTS Turbo Stage X kit, featuring Garrett GTX3071R, TiAL external wastegate, Integrated Engineering forged I-beam connecting rods, JE pistons, Autotech HPFP, CTS LPFP, RS4 injectors, Custom Dyno Tuned by Chris Tapp of Eurodyne on the dyno… Oh and the GTI above is currently GTX3071R equipped and awaits our new CTS LPFP kit…


 cant wait to see what you will do with that R. Im looking for the right place to get 500 awd power out of my R maybe you guys are the ones to do it.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Candy Coated said:


> cant wait to see what you will do with that R. Im looking for the right place to get 500 awd power out of my R maybe you guys are the ones to do it.


 Keep your eyes peeled here, you may want to check Rolando's build thread too. Rolando has more than a few of our parts on his Golf R. :beer:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Did you change the intake portion? I've seen pics of one solid metal intake but there is a silicone coupler after the maf section in the picture above?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Did you change the intake portion? I've seen pics of one solid metal intake but there is a silicone coupler after the maf section in the picture above?


 The intake was changed :beer:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> The intake was changed :beer:


 More pics?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Ever thought of making a divided manifold for twin scroll housings ?

I'm getting ideas in my head....


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Ever thought of making a divided manifold for twin scroll housings ?
> 
> I'm getting ideas in my head....


Yes, I thought about that for some time. But, then I thought about how many we'd sell and determined it wouldn't be a viable option. There's limited room behind the engine on these cars due to the transfer case so it would have to be quite tricky, twin scroll housings aren't generally very compact so it would make that job very difficult.


Clay


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> Yes, I thought about that for some time. But, then I thought about how many we'd sell and determined it wouldn't be a viable option. There's limited room behind the engine on these cars due to the transfer case so it would have to be quite tricky, twin scroll housings aren't generally very compact so it would make that job very difficult.
> 
> 
> Clay


I see.Well thanks for the reply.I already love your manifold the way it is and it is
a nice touch you made the WG go out of the way as opposed to the "classic" kits.

As i've said before if i didn't already have a BT kit setup i would choose yours cause
for me it is the best set up as far as positioning goes.And i'm pretty sure it performs
equally as well. :thumbup:

P.S. Your downpipe design rocks also. btw.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> I see.Well thanks for the reply.I already love your manifold the way it is and it is
> a nice touch you made the WG go out of the way as opposed to the "classic" kits.
> 
> As i've said before if i didn't already have a BT kit setup i would choose yours cause
> ...


Thanks as always Dimitrios :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Today in the shop Scotty, our master welder and machinist was mocking up a specialized turbo kit for a customer. Utilizing a Garrett GT3076 Turbo, this kit will push alot of boost through the MK5s 2.0L FSI motor. Check back with us for more updates!


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Two big thumbs up to clay and the crew at cts.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Autotech Fuel Pumps are back in stock! Autotech HPFP’s are very popular for the 2.0TFSI crowd for those of you going stage 2 and stage 2+. They go nicely with the K04 upgrades that we’re working on in house here.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *

CTS Turbo is your one stop shop for everything performance, maintenance and custom fabrication. These are just a few of the catch cans going out!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Wallpaper bump! - We have been assembling a ton of catch can kits. Lots of billet aluminum mhmmmm.

High resolution can be found here.










It's also not everyday we have a LP-560 at the shop either.










High Resolution link.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here’s a quick shot of Vladis CTS Equpiped MK5 FSI GTI, this car also features our FSI K04 kit, IE Con rods and JE pistons. Thanks for the pic Vladi!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Porsche 997 in the CTS shop. Replacement coilpack and spark plugs are on the menu. CTS Turbo can serve all your maintenance and performance needs.

Check out what we offer for your car in our store.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our facebook page and website!

www.ctsturbo.com

www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We are proud to announce a 3in intake solution for the FSI tuning crowd!

Click here for more details!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

These big turbo kits can be rather fun.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA_5nbXoPfM


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is another pic of our 3in intake. Good looking kit!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Would anyone like a new wallpaper? Click the image for the high resolution image!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

pm'd


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

CTS GTX3071 2,0TFSI TURBO KIT 
2008 SEAT LEON CUPRA 
GIAC TUNE pump mode 
98octane+wmi 
100-200kph 
7.4sec{2 gears}










best kit in the market!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

avihai-t said:


> CTS GTX3071 2,0TFSI TURBO KIT
> 2008 SEAT LEON CUPRA
> GIAC TUNE pump mode
> 98octane+wmi
> ...


That is an incredible time, thanks for sharing!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Big Turbo Video!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo Fiberglass Turbo Blankets T3 and T4 @ $89.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our new MK5 GLI catback would be a nice addition to a big turbo kit.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Audi S3 fuel injector sets in stock @ CTS Turbo - $499.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Just look at that catback


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

More RS4 fuel injector sets in stock @ CTS Turbo - $349.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS MK5/MK6 TSI Crank Pulley Kit @ $199.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

